# Corn genetics



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Just curious wat i would get by breeding the following corns


Candy x Snow
Candy x Butter
Candy x Gold dust
Snow x Butter
Snow x gold dust
Butter x Gold dust 


Also, im after a white corn snake, would this be a snow im looking for? Or a blizzard? Or something else?

Cheers​


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

jack_rep said:


> Just curious wat i would get by breeding the following corns
> 
> 
> Candy x Snow
> ...


Blizzards are whiter than snows.

And I havent got a clue about any combination morphs so presuming none of those create combination morphs then all normals with hets.


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

well i know a butter x candy cane will produce and amel, because they both carry the gene for the absence of dark pigment.

No sure about how all the others work tho

any ideas any1?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

It's late and I have flu so hope these are right
Candy x Snow = Amels Candy x Butter = Amels
Candy x Gold dust = Amels and classics
Snow x Butter = Amels
Snow x gold dust = Amels and classics
Butter x Gold dust = Butters and golddust :2thumb:​ 
Also, im after a white corn snake, would this be a snow im looking for? Or a blizzard? Or something else?

Blizzard or Snopal ( snow form of Lavender) your best bet for pure white.​ 

​


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Candy x Snow = amel het anery
Candy x Butter = amel het caramel
Candy x Gold dust = 50% ultramel het caramel, 50% amel het caramel
Snow x Butter = amel het anery and caramel
Snow x gold dust = 50% ultramel het caramel & anery, 50% amel het caramel and anery
Butter x Gold dust = 50% golddust, 50% butter

for whitest of corn snakes, you need to be looking at blizzard, avalanche, or whiteout​


----------

